# Best lubricant for sliding windows?



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Happy Monday everybody,

My house has about a dozen dual-pane horizontally sliding windows. The house is 25+ years old and I think the windows are aluminum. They're sort of a brownish pewter color.

Anyway, what's the best way to lube them? 

I cleaned the track and tested WD-40 on one window. It helped, but not that much. I don't think it's the solution.

What do I go with? Silicon spray? A wax? Other??

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If the friction between the two units as a result of metal to metal contact, there's not much you can put on it it's going to make it glide much easier. Are you sure everything is functioning properly on the units and are they equipped with wheels for rollers or is it just a slip joint


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I use silicone lubricant on my double hung windows. It doesn't tend to collect dirt/dust as some other lubricants would.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> If the friction between the two units as a result of metal to metal contact, there's not much you can put on it it's going to make it glide much easier. Are you sure everything is functioning properly on the units and are they equipped with wheels for rollers or is it just a slip joint


There are no wheels, there are two plastic clips on each end of the bottom of the moving window that hold it on the center rail in the track as it glides across. 

The windows slide across OK, just not very smoothly.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Probably won't work that smoothly with that type of mechanism. 

Silicone works best here.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

W on W & SS made good points . Silicone would be best , but lack of lubrication probably isn't the problem . 
Check to see if the top & bottom rails (of the frame , not the sashes) are "butterflied" or bowed in the middle . Also check the camber of said rails (if they are true & vertical ). 
One or the other of these problems can "pinch" the sash & impede operation .


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

If you decided to use a spray get dry spray, its like wd-40 but not greasey like it so it won't collect dirt


----------

